# Submersible pump for water changes



## Matt Warner (24 Oct 2011)

Hi all, 
I am looking at ways of making my water changes easier and quicker. At the moment I use a long hose which goes from the tank into the bathroom to take the water out. I am thinking of filling the bath with dechlorinated water and then using a pump to pump the water into the tank. What kind of pump is the best type to use for this?
Cheers


----------



## Joecoral (24 Oct 2011)

I used to use a cheap pond pump I got from the lfs to do water changes which went via a hose pipe out the front door and down the drain. I didn't bother with the filling the bath bit either, just filled the tank straight from the hose pipe and added dechlor as it was filling


----------



## Matt Warner (24 Oct 2011)

I was thinking of doing this too. Can I get a hose connector which would fit a mixer tap? Cold and hot water are not separate taps.
Thanks


----------



## Alastair (25 Oct 2011)

Yes Matty you can. I got one from b n q as both my hot and cold come from the one tap. Once ive took out half if the water, i add some prime but enough to treat a full tank not half, Wait a few minutes whilst I run the mixer tap with out hose attached, into a jug with a thermometer to get the mix temp sane as the tank then just connect my hose and let fill. So much easier mate.


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Oct 2011)

Cheers mate. I will have a look in b and q when I next pass it. Filling the tank back up this way would cut water change times by half.


----------



## Alastair (25 Oct 2011)

It fills my tank back up in just over ten minutes. Must admit strangely I do miss lugging buckets backwards and forwards though ha ha


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Oct 2011)

Lol! I know what you mean, I will probably get like that after filling it with a hose for a bit!


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Oct 2011)

Just another quick question. Why do you have to add dechlorinator for the whole volume of the tank when filling the tank up with a hose?


----------



## Alastair (25 Oct 2011)

Basically because when your filling up using buckets, your treating just that amount of water in the bucket, where as in a tank, the tank is already half full of water so if you're only adding enough dechlorinator for half a tank, the dechlorinator actually gets diluted with there being a bigger volume of water than your treating..........if that makes sense?? That's why I use prime, it lasts so much longer as you only need a tiny amount of it.


----------



## PeteA (25 Oct 2011)

Just need to find a way of refilling with RO water


----------



## andrejacobs81 (25 Oct 2011)

I swear by Seachem Prime! Still hard to believe that a very small amount does the job.
I just finished a small bottle after having used it for over a year and a half on a small 40 litre aquarium with ~30-50% water changes every week and overdosing because it is hard measuring the exact small dose.

This is by far and large the best value for money.

Ps. if seachem rep is reading this, send me some free prime for the endorsement


----------



## Matt Warner (25 Oct 2011)

I agree it is the best dechlorinator out there. I always end up adding more than is needed. I think how can such a small amount treat so much water it can't be possible, but it is. Have got myself a tap adapter so hopefully it will fit!


----------

